# St Thomas Hospital. Stockport. July 2012



## NakedEye (Jan 11, 2013)

I know St Thomas Hospital has been covered but not so much this part of it. I won't give the full history of the main hospital as this has been covered. 
The new workhouse was designed by Henry Bowman and was built at Shaw Heath and was intended to accommodate up to 690 inmates. The workhouse later became Shaw Heath Hospital, then from 1954 was known as St Thomas' Hospital. The hospital finally closed in 2004 and the site has now been acquired by Stockport College as part of their campus expansion. The main workhouse building and some other blocks are planned to be retained and refurbished.
This specific building photographed here was built in 1905 as a new office and board-room block and was erected at the west of the workhouse site at the corner of Flint Street.
Information is scarce as to it's exact function prior to closing in 2004. What is known from research and items left inside whilst visiting is that it was used by Edge Hill University as a Faculty of Health comprising several functions including teaching. It was also used by Stockport Community Alcohol Team as a drop in centre and needle exchange. Additionally it was a drop in centre for victims of domestic violence.
I'm not sure if this building is being retained or demolished as part of the redevelopment plans but it is a majestic building and great to photograph.

Main exterior of the faculty of health building



64 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


The reception hatch



48 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


A downstairs room in sorry state!



58 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


Downstairs main corridor



12 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


Needle exchange drop-in centre



16 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


Downstairs - domestic violence drop-in centre



20 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


Domestic violence drop-in centre



25 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


Distressed wall/window



24 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


View from downstairs of the main accommodation building which is still derelict



29 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


Dopwnstairs - the rear staircase



31 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


Alcohol & Drug Service 'Crash project' information



32 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


Left over medical supplies



07 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr






03 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


Window to one of the out houses



01 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


Lovely retro wallpaper!



04 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


Downstairs admin room



08 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


Upper corridor



39 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


Time frozen. Douments for pay rises for hospital staff. [yes I red them!]



45 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


Downstairs bathroom



62 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


Stairs leading to the top floor, the floor is weak on the 3rd floor so be careful if going all the way up!



50 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


From the top of the building on the 3rd floor



46 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


Female changing room probably



41 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


First floor main area with dodgy posing pidgeon



34 by NaKed-Eye, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice one! Great first report, really shows the darker, sadder side of society. Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 11, 2013)

Great first report, looks like a good little mooch does that!


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 11, 2013)

*Ace report! Lovely n peely...*


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 12, 2013)

Damn that's neat


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thats a great report.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 12, 2013)

Damn fine reportage , youv'e done a stellar report, could almost be a template on how a report should be


----------



## peterc4 (Jan 12, 2013)

love it not far from me aswell


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice set of shots here!


----------



## Ratters (Jan 13, 2013)

Good stuff  Really enjoyed looking through that


----------

